# G0752 Low On Torque Compared To G0602????



## Mark Stonich (Sep 28, 2016)

New to this forum, hoping to replace my 1938 South Bend 9".

In real world use, is there a low end torque issue with the G0752 compared to G0602?


----------



## dlane (Sep 29, 2016)

I'ed keep the SB  tho.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 29, 2016)

That would be my expectation.  Both have 1 hp motors but the 602 has an intermediate pulley to drop the lowest speed setting to 170 rpm.  This amounts to 3 lb-ft. of torque, assuming a realistic spec from Grizzly and neglecting losses in the drive train. A final speed of 164 rpm is a 10.5 reduction in speed but a 10.5 x increase in torque or more than 30 lb-ft. at the spindle.  The 752 drives the spindle directly from the motor and it appears to have a 2 to 3 x reduction in speed  in the low speed configuration.  This would mean a 2 to 3 x increase in torque at the spindle  or between 6 and 9 lb-ft.  

In reality though, the limiting factor for delivered torque will most likely be the 3L belt.  A 3L belt with a 1725 rpm motor and a 2" driving pulley is only rated for about .3 hp.  I had the occasion to turn  a 6" diameter on my 602 this morning and had to feed very slowly  to avoid slipping the belt.


----------

